# Getting 1 possibly 2 golden puppies soon



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

Our rescue coordinator contacted me this morning to see if I was interested in fostering 1 or 2 golden puppies. A breeder/hoarder in another city dumped 5 puppies at the shelter and the shelter contacted the rescue. So next week or this weekend we are picking them up. Approximately 5 months old. 
Also the shelter said the woman possibly could be getting more puppies as the woman said there could be 2-4 more dogs pregnant. All I can say is WHY WHY WHY!!!!! (at least on a family forum)

Also we are having a big tennis ball bonanza tonight. We sell tickets for $10 each and a tennis ball with that same number is thrown in a bucket. Then all the tennis balls are thrown in a pool. Maggie one of the rescues will be jumping into the pool to retrieve a ball. All the money is then split into two piles one for the rescue and one for the winners. The first person gets 50% , 2nd place 30% and third place 20% of the remaining pot. From what I understand hundreds of dollars get raised because everyone from the board of directors to fosters is selling tickets. You can also check it out at the rescue site http://www.greatrescue.org/2008TennisBallBonanza.htm Anyone that wants to help just hollar. LOL


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

That sounds like a lot of fun for the ball fundraiser. 

You are going to have your hands full if you get two puppies!


----------



## esSJay (Apr 13, 2009)

That is so exciting for you! (Although sad that there are more dogs needing to be rescued) I bet Bama can't wait for a younger playmate 

I'm sure that most of the puppies will be able to find furever homes in no time.


----------



## Augustus McCrae's Mom (Aug 14, 2007)

That tennis ball idea is great! I don't know what Gus would do if he saw a whole pool full of tennis balls, but I imagine it'd be the biggest he'd ever smiled. And then he'd never get out because he'd be trying to get as many balls as he could at once. 

Have fun! And good luck with the puppies


----------



## Dallas Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

Have fun with the tennis ball fundraiser! Good luck yourself! Please pictures of the puppies when you get them--makes my blood pressure plummet to see cute puppy photos!


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Carol*

What a great fundraiser!!

Let us see the puppies when you can!!


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

Well it was a great evening and lots of money was raised from the sale of the tennis balls. Over $5000 was raised from the sale of tickets. Even better than last year. 1st place tennis ball person got about $1500. But no it wasnt me. I did get a new calender for next year and Daisy and Pawley are on the back. The dog Maggie that was the ball retriever had to be held on a leash because she was so excited seeing the balls in the pool and she ran right in and jumped in. Would bring one over and then get out with it in her mouth. It was a great fundraiser. The tickets were sent to people that have adopted, foster or just help out with the rescue. So this might be a good idea for some rescues to do. 

We are taking one puppy. Dont think we can handle two right now. They are around 5 months old and one has probably already been adopted. There is health problems with some of them but dont know the full extent yet. They are working with the woman in getting her to hand over all her dogs. At least 4 that might be pregnant. The mother of the puppies that we are getting died after being spayed. Her body was just wore out from all the litters that she had. From what we have been told she also has GSD pups and are working to find a rescue to help those dogs too.


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

You are the absolute BEST, doing so much for goldens in every way.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Carol*

Carol

That fundraiser was sure a success and bless you for taking in a puppy.

You are an angel to these dogs.

Did Pawley go to the fundraiser?


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

No one of the girls that has Pawleys brother brings her dog Maggie to do the ball fetching.


----------



## Phoebe (Feb 8, 2006)

Carol, you will have so much fun with those puppies. I love, love, love fostering puppies. I had two cairn terrier puppies...brothers...it kept me very busy, but it was fun! Just invest in paper towelling...accidents happen. I'm jealous.


----------



## hollyk (Feb 21, 2009)

What a great idea for a fundraiser. I love the picturing all the tennis balls in the pool and the lucky retrieve.


----------

